# LC Bees on SC Comb?



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Hi, 
I have 10 frames of drawn SC Comb in a weak hive. My other hives are LC bees. Can I shake a stronger hive down into the SC one, or will the LC bees rework the wax and mess up my cells?

Any other recommendations are welcome.

WayaCoyote


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

From my experience the large cell bees will happily use the small cell.


----------

